# where to buy affordable stuff



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

hi. I'm new here in mexico and was not able to explore the city yet. I am in San Pedro Garza Garcia, can anyone give me a suggestion where to buy cheap and affordable stuff like clothes, bags, accessories, foods, appliances etc. near my place? Thanks!


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

I am from Monterrey, and you live in the most expensive/ richest municipality in the country. But still, where exactly in San Pedro? there would be a huge difference. 

Avoid Superama and HEB Chipinque as they are in the high end for groceries. For something equivalent to Carrefour, go to Soriana (there is one in Plaza Fiesta San Agustin) or Walmart (cheaper if you go to Santa Catarina).

And for malls, medium ranged american style, are Plaza fiesta San Agustin, Galerias Monterrey, or Galerias Valle Oriente. 

For cheaper stuff, you can go to downtown, specifically the Morelos Street. 

If you have any other questions let me know!


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Costco to buy appliances.

If you don't get swayed by the salespeople at Coppel… if you buy stuff outright/not on credit, you actually get pretty alright bang for your buck. 

(I got a REALLY cool new fridge, Samsung, with touchpad and such, for around 550$, the cheapest one I found in the US side, was a generic, no name, smaller, white, 450$ one.)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

WintheWin said:


> Costco to buy appliances.
> 
> If you don't get swayed by the salespeople at Coppel… if you buy stuff outright/not on credit, you actually get pretty alright bang for your buck.
> 
> (I got a REALLY cool new fridge, Samsung, with touchpad and such, for around 550$, the cheapest one I found in the US side, was a generic, no name, smaller, white, 450$ one.)


What does the "touchpad" on your refrigerator do? Can I log into it from here and see how long you keep leftovers?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> What does the "touchpad" on your refrigerator do? Can I log into it from here and see how long you keep leftovers?


That'd be nice!

No, everything that you used to do with dials and stuff, now gets down with the touchpad thing. It's not like… an iPhone touchpad. It's… a "pad"… you "touch" with visual/light cues.

Control temperature, ice production, etc.

It's definitely not a feature any of the other refrigerators had stateside, for even a comparable price.


----------



## carminaaa (Nov 1, 2015)

For electronics I found Elektra to be quite affordable. I also bought a Samsung stainless steel fridge like the one mentioned above for a good price - at Elektra. 

For food, if you don't mind the big crowds, going to the markets in the center of the city is always cheaper, but I would rather buy greens at supermarkets like walmart, soriana, HEB, etc. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

WintheWin said:


> That'd be nice!
> 
> No, everything that you used to do with dials and stuff, now gets down with the touchpad thing. It's not like… an iPhone touchpad. It's… a "pad"… you "touch" with visual/light cues.
> 
> ...


In the States we had a top-of-the-line GE Profile (perhaps 10 years ago) which had a touchpad on the outside door. It cost a lot more than $550 USD. A simple word of advice -put some clear packing tape over the keypad now. Those buttons get real grimmy over time and the keypad is going to crack - particularly if you switch between dispensing ice and cold water all the time as we did. And those keypads ain't cheap.

A piece of humor - when we first got to Mexico we went out shopping for a new refrigerator. We picked out a beautiful Samsung SS side-by-side beast, at Sam's. When it was delivered it turns out it was too big to fit through the kitchen door - even with removing the doors on the fridge. So now we have a much smaller Samsung.


----------



## leinad (Oct 30, 2015)

miaux said:


> I am from Monterrey, and you live in the most expensive/ richest municipality in the country. But still, where exactly in San Pedro? there would be a huge difference.
> 
> Avoid Superama and HEB Chipinque as they are in the high end for groceries. For something equivalent to Carrefour, go to Soriana (there is one in Plaza Fiesta San Agustin) or Walmart (cheaper if you go to Santa Catarina).
> 
> ...



Thank you soo much! Btw, i live in Nuevo Leon. We tried HEB, Superama and walmart because we live near there. I thought it is cheap in HEB, maybe because i wasn't able to compare the prices yet to much cheaper supermarkets. Maybe the best of those three is Walmart.

I guess i really have to allot a time to explore Mexico. I will try your suggestions.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't forget Buen Fin this coming weekend (13-16) ..... but also be careful of deceptive advertising. Buen Fin is like Black Friday in the US ..... sales on lots of stuff (maybe). Check multiple stores and many have prices on line


----------

